# Jeep Plow?



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you put a plow on a 94 limd. Grand Cherokee?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

You should be able to, but the best thing is to talk to a couple dealers and make sure. Meyers may not make one for your jeep but western may, or vise versa, or eaven another brand may, like snowdog.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Your main issue will be the unibody design of your frame. It will need stiffeners installed to ensure it doesnt bend up like a crescent roll after a few good storms. Other than that, you'll probably need a custom mount made up buy anything is possible.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

That doesn't have a unibody frame, does it ? I had a 93 grand cherokee and my wife has a 98 grand cherokee loredo now, and both of them have solid frames.


----------



## kyleag89 (Nov 26, 2010)

I would be more concerned about the VERY weak transmission.


----------

